# منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر



## بسكوت بالقشطه (7 يونيو 2016)

يتوفر لدينا منتجات كوريه للعنايه بسعر جمله ومفرق
1-جل الصبار بتركيز 92% وتركيز98% السعر للجمله 35 وللمفرق 50ريال
2- بيضة المسام للوجه صابون البيض الشهير للجمله 35ومفرق 60ريال
3-زيت جوز الهند العضوي للجمله 50 وللمفرق 75ريال
4-كريم كب كيك لتبييض الابط وازالة العرق بسعر 30جمله 50مفرق
5-مايونيز الشعر العضوي للجمله 45وللمفرق 80ريال
6-فيتامين eالشهير للعنايه بالوجه بسعر 45جمله مفرق 70رال
للمزيد تابعوني على الانستقرام hanosweet
0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (22 أغسطس 2016)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفر للطلب


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (4 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفرررر للطلب عالواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (13 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفررر التواصل واتس 0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (12 نوفمبر 2016)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفررره للطب عبر الواتس0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (3 ديسمبر 2016)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

اسعار مخفضة للكميات الطلب عبرالواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (3 يناير 2017)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفره للجمله والمفرق


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (11 مارس 2017)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

تتوفر منتجات جديده للاستفسار 05403011151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (25 مارس 2017)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفره وباسعار خاصه للجملة 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (31 مايو 2017)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

تتوفر للجمله ايضا ٠٥٣٤١٧٥٤٩٥


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (8 أغسطس 2017)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

للطلب 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (16 فبراير 2018)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفررره للطلب 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (15 أبريل 2018)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

للطلب واتس 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (10 أغسطس 2018)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

متوفر جمله ومفرق للتواصل واتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (6 سبتمبر 2018)

*رد: منتجات كوريه وعضويه لنضارة الوجه والشعر*

الطلب عالواتس 0534175495


----------

